# Olma Electric



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Some of you will remember I did a post(still on page one of the forum) bugger I fell asleep, where I fell asleep when a watch I had been following on the bay for weeks was auctioned and I thought that was that, so about 3 days later I see the watch had been relisted and on contacting the seller he told me he had a non paying bid so I made him an offer which he accepted and the watch has turned up in this mornings post. I must say this is a cracker, stunnig looking watch which the pictures I,ve posted do no justice to it at all, a real deep black dial on this and the gold case is superb a few scratches to the chrome back but it does not distract from it,s lovely condition so have a look at the not very good pictures.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thought you were moving away from electrics Ken?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thought you were moving away from electrics Ken?


Cant resist black dialed watches Paul and I still have about 40 electric and hummers about so still interested when a nice one turns up.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Some things are just meant to happen. Fate, I suppose.

And I favor those black dials, too. It's a quite handsome watch.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> Some things are just meant to happen. Fate, I suppose.
> 
> And I favor those black dials, too. It's a quite handsome watch.


You need to see this in the flesh so to speak to see how nice this watch is, I think it,s one of those (I dont do gold but) watches


----------

